# Rocky 12/23



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

Went to Rocky today and it was pretty much cleared. Very slow today I hooked one that popped off immediately, saw another guy do the same. No fish caught out of the 10 other people I saw. Water looked perfect its a shame! Nice day though. Talked to a guy who said chagrin was good yesterday, should have made the drive!


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

dcfisherman said:


> Went to Rocky today and it was pretty much cleared. Very slow today I hooked one that popped off immediately, saw another guy do the same. No fish caught out of the 10 other people I saw. Water looked perfect its a shame! Nice day though. Talked to a guy who said chagrin was good yesterday, should have made the drive!


Ya the Rocky never got the big push we all wanted. Chagrin and the grand our loaded but when that mile long ice jam gets blown out into the lake we should see plenty of action coming in.


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

Rayman said:


> Ya the Rocky never got the big push we all wanted. Chagrin and the grand our loaded but when that mile long ice jam gets blown out into the lake we should see plenty of action coming in.


What stretch of river is the ice jam in?


----------



## Lefty4 (Sep 1, 2015)

Rivers cleared up until the marina.


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

Planning on heading out tomorrow. Conditions are pretty good on the Rocky while the Chagrin has a really high flow rate and will likely be muddy. On the Hoga flow is a little high in the lower river. Anybody have any advice to put me in a good chance of catching fish? I have salmon eggs to throw out if visibility is poor


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Don't come east high and muddy around here.


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

rocky is in good shape now, plenty of fish around, just need to know where to go.


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

Rippin said:


> rocky is in good shape now, plenty of fish around, just need to know where to go.


Any suggestions?


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

I just need to know how far upriver can steelhead be found. I have a bit of a drive to get there. I know there are several dams accross the river, are the fish able to get past them? I don't want you to give up your fishing spots I'd just like to know how near the lake I should be so that I'm not wasting time in the upstream of where the fish can be found


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Rock looks like its going to be blown out tomorrow. Gauge pushing past 400 right now


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

I wouldn't waste your time south of the park in Olmsted falls.

Sent from my E6790TM using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew24 (Oct 1, 2015)

Looking to take my boy this weekend by the metro park any info would help.would love to hook him his first bullet haven't fished this area in a few years thx


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

Went again today near the nature center...nothing again! used everything in the box, changed depths and everything but no takers


----------



## cglynn (Dec 20, 2009)

dcfisherman said:


> Went again today near the nature center...nothing again! used everything in the box, changed depths and everything but no takers


Has anyone else noticed Rock isn't giving up as many fish this year? I am fishless after 5 trips this season even though I have been fishing spots and conditions that in past seasons have produced very well for me. 

I of course will keep at it, but it's frustrating to be fishless coming into the new year.

CG


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Only been out five times since the fall run, landed zero so far. Had some on but none landed. Haven't really had a official blowout yet, coupled with the mouth freezing is not good start. 

Sent from my E6790TM using Tapatalk


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

The rocky just went over 1000cfs a few days ago, plenty of fish pushed in! It's all about timing on the rivers. Make sure you watch the gauges for flow rates, fishing is best after a spike in flow when the river comes down. The first couple of days of fishable water clarity produce the Most fish. If you're not sure how to read the gauges or don't know how to get them feel free to shoot me a PM.


----------



## Rybar (Mar 22, 2016)

cglynn said:


> Has anyone else noticed Rock isn't giving up as many fish this year? I am fishless after 5 trips this season even though I have been fishing spots and conditions that in past seasons have produced very well for me.
> 
> I of course will keep at it, but it's frustrating to be fishless coming into the new year.
> 
> CG


from my limited experience and reports I read seems like eastern tributaries like grand and chagrin were producing more fish this fall than western ones like rocky and vermillion, maybe those western rivers are more geared towards spring run, would like to know what other people think of this theory, I heard it before;

interestingly in PA Elk creek was very slow this season and Walnut was very good although those creeks are much closer to each other so the situation there is probably different and they are stocked with fall run fish only


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

SelfTaught said:


> The rocky just went over 1000cfs a few days ago, plenty of fish pushed in! It's all about timing on the rivers. Make sure you watch the gauges for flow rates, fishing is best after a spike in flow when the river comes down. The first couple of days of fishable water clarity produce the Most fish. If you're not sure how to read the gauges or don't know how to get them feel free to shoot me a PM.


It went to 1300cfs, not exactly a blowout, there's still leaves on the bottom, 

Sent from my E6790TM using Tapatalk


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

jjshbetz11 - do you think the rivers have to blowout over 3000cfs for fish to come in?!!! I fished it in MUD two days ago and still caught fish, buddy caught fish, saw other people catch fish. There's plenty of fish around. I've seen where a spike in flows only a 100cfs brings in fresh fish......


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The strong south winds will bring in fish as it pushes the river scent into the lake.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

SelfTaught said:


> jjshbetz11 - do you think the rivers have to blowout over 3000cfs for fish to come in?!!! I fished it in MUD two days ago and still caught fish, buddy caught fish, saw other people catch fish. There's plenty of fish around. I've seen where a spike in flows only a 100cfs brings in fresh fish......


No I do not, but would imagine it wouldn't hurt. Of course there's fish around. Not debating that. This fall was dry and I think that has something to do with it.

Sent from my E6790TM using Tapatalk


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

theres plenty of fish in the rock, just need to understand where there at.


----------

